# St Winifreds Care Home, Cardiff - July '10



## Urban-Warrior (Oct 6, 2010)

Attending: Sheep2405, Menace, Petzl & Myself

Dating back to the 1930's St Winefreds was owned and run by the Sisters of the Sacred Hearts of Jesus and Mary for over 60 years.

Originaly a convent and then a hospital this site situated in one of Cardiff's rich suburbs is now owned by David Loosemore of Loosmores having purchased the site for £4.5m earlier this year, a proposal for a 120-apartment gated community and 60-bed nursing home has now been approved for the site and work is underway much to the dissapointment of most residents in the area.

On with the pics..































































































...


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Oct 6, 2010)

...





































































































Thanks for Looking ​


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 6, 2010)

The place is enormous!
The ecclesiastical part of this great edifice lays a fine juxstaposition to the rest.
What a great variety of shots all under one roof,I am enamored.


----------



## RichardH (Oct 6, 2010)

chaoticreason said:


> The place is enormous!
> The ecclesiastical part of this great edifice lays a fine juxstaposition to the rest.
> What a great variety of shots all under one roof,I am enamored.



Fantastic, isn't it? This photo collection is the sort of thing which deserves the appellation "urbex porn".


----------



## sheep2405 (Oct 6, 2010)

Its a shame now its been pikeyed to the max, its just trash and bare walls, they even smashed a shit load of the marble up to try and get it off the walls in the church.


----------



## KooK. (Oct 6, 2010)

nice place, liking the kidney dish and the keys.


----------

